# Are the spots running yet?



## Carolina Girl (May 2, 2011)

I was just wondering if the spots have started running yet? I'm wanting to make a weekend trip, just waiting on the spots to get to the Cherry Grove Area.


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Hope they catchem ALL up in cherry grove
Than there won't be any in Murrells Inlet!!! HOORAY!!


----------



## JKCarolinaman (Oct 7, 2009)

This is NOT a sarcastic question / comment, as I have been trying to find out if there is actually such a thing as a " SPRING RUN ", for a few years now.

Yes, I am one of those pesky tourists that only get the opportunity to come down once or twice a year. And we usually come down the first or second week of October and fish from Cherry Grove pier - although we have tried a couple of the others.

Yes, we know there is a " run " in the fall, but can someone actually confirm a " run " in the SPRING that would sensibly come in from the other side of the pier ?

Thanks...
JKCarolinaman



Carolina Girl said:


> I was just wondering if the spots have started running yet? I'm wanting to make a weekend trip, just waiting on the spots to get to the Cherry Grove Area.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

No one really fishes for them this time of year. You'd do better waiting til October and jigging the Spanish and blues and catch whiting whiting right now. You actually have some size to the fish too.


----------



## JOrlick (Mar 20, 2011)

The Fall run is a much much higher concentration of Spots. The 'Spring run' is hardly that at all, they seem to come in waves. You may see spots being pulled over the rails for 10-20 minutes non-stop...then only see them scattered out for the remainder of the day. I never cared much for the elbow to elbow fishing that the fall spot run brings, but I know a lot of people who only pier fish when this is going on.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

JOrlick said:


> The Fall run is a much much higher concentration of Spots. The 'Spring run' is hardly that at all, they seem to come in waves. You may see spots being pulled over the rails for 10-20 minutes non-stop...then only see them scattered out for the remainder of the day. I never cared much for the elbow to elbow fishing that the fall spot run brings, but I know a lot of people who only pier fish when this is going on.


 Yup...if you were to go right now and fish with bloodworms or BWFBs, or BWFBs tipped with shrimp you'll likely catch some spot, croaker, whiting, ect, but you're not going to catch a few hundred over the weekend. Besides there's bigger (and tastier!) fish biting right now and you're not shoulder to shoulder spending $8+ for a pack of worms!


----------

